# my green tree frogs



## blueyman (Jun 3, 2011)

cheers cam


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow they look great. Il love to get some, but to hard to take more animals between mum and dads house


----------



## blueyman (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks snakes123.
i am going to get some little green tree frogs soon.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 3, 2011)

Id love to get some, but doesnt the setup cost a lot?


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 3, 2011)

nice frogs quite big the one on your hand i keep various frogs LOTS of green tree frogs there pretty cool


----------



## blueyman (Jun 3, 2011)

yeah it costs a few hundred dollars.
but mum and dad bought me the tank for my birthday and one frog and i bought the acceseries (lights, blowls, head mats and the other frog)
so it didnt cost me as much



zacthefrog said:


> nice frogs quite big the one on your hand i keep various frogs LOTS of green tree frogs there pretty cool


yeah green tree frogs are my favourites.
what other frogs do you keep?


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 3, 2011)

awesome frogs lol i thought mine were fat i think yours beat mine with that and they look roughly the same length


----------



## blueyman (Jun 3, 2011)

haha i think i might have to stop feeding them as much then.


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 3, 2011)

i keep red eyeds, white lippeds, blue mountains, brown, great barred frogs and about 50 other species about 3-4 for each species eccept for tree frogs ive got hundreds of them each.


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 3, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Id love to get some, but doesnt the setup cost a lot?


 
nah the setup isnt that much mine cost me roughly 500bucks but that wasnt all at once i already had a tank a stand filter and aquarium heater and the uvb light and light batten, u dont necessarily need a heat light i run one but only during the day with a 35watt heat light plus i have a fogger in there to help with moisture and humidity



blueyman said:


> haha i think i might have to stop feeding them as much then.



lol yeh i cut back a lil on feeding but they still fat, they absoloutley love their crickets they go crazy at feeding time


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 7, 2011)

my custom tank is going to set me back about $800 easy with everything, them frogs look awesome, just hoping my tiny white lipped tree frogs grow that big in 6 monhts haha.

keeping tropical frogs costs ALOT more then keeping non tropical frogs as lighting, heating and vitamin D3 is required where no tropical you can have in a tank without all the other stuff.


----------



## blueyman (Jun 7, 2011)

white lips are awsome do you have any pics of them?
cheers cam


----------



## Dannyboi (Jun 7, 2011)

800..... thats over the top... I spent under 400 all up on mine but I added the doors in myself and I can make all the accessories other than the lights. But I am handy enough with wiring to do my own if necessary. An exo terra compact top an aquarium heater and the bulb is the expensive part. And depending on the frog you can get away with it if your house is heated. Green Trees can and have lived in Adelaide weather year round.


----------



## leverett13 (Jun 7, 2011)

zacthefrog said:


> i keep red eyeds, white lippeds, blue mountains, brown, great barred frogs and about 50 other species about 3-4 for each species eccept for tree frogs ive got hundreds of them each.


 thats awesome, do you have any pics of your frogs??


----------

